# scored some logs today



## jimmyjames (Apr 4, 2013)

With the weather being nice tree trimming must be in full swing, I scored a 40" diameter hard maple, some nice elms 30"+ as well as red oak white oak and also...... sycamore! I have never seen sycamore around here and was strange when I gazed upon its camouflage bark... I was also surprised too see that the maple is a hard maple, hard maples around here are hard to find, most around here are silver maple

Here's the hard maple, the metal bar is 36" in long for size reference, didn't have a tape with me.

http://i178.Rule #2/albums/w249/jimmyjames1981/IMG_20130404_112848_617_zps1f199641.jpg


----------



## Kevin (Apr 4, 2013)

Nice, but I want to see those ugly red things! 

:irishjig:


----------



## jimmyjames (Apr 4, 2013)

I'm still waiting on the pesky pictures, the guy is computer handicapped..... I'm going up there tomorrow to check them out in person


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 5, 2013)

jimmyjames said:


> I'm still waiting on the pesky pictures, the guy is computer handicapped..... I'm going up there tomorrow to check them out in person


Take your camera


----------



## gvwp (Apr 5, 2013)

The Maple in the photo looks like silver Maple. Could be a different type in your area. Hard Maple, around here anyway, has a lighter color and is less course bark than soft Maple. Nice score either way. Should make very nice blanks!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 5, 2013)

gvwp said:


> The Maple in the photo looks like silver Maple. Could be a different type in your area. Hard Maple, around here anyway, has a lighter color and is less course bark than soft Maple. Nice score either way. Should make very nice blanks!


My experience with maples has been the smoother the bark the harder the wood, rough or shagy bark meant softer wood.


----------



## jimmyjames (Apr 5, 2013)

gvwp said:


> The Maple in the photo looks like silver Maple. Could be a different type in your area. Hard Maple, around here anyway, has a lighter color and is less course bark than soft Maple. Nice score either way. Should Also nice blanks!



I'm quite sure its a hard maple, it has the peeling bark, the soft silver maples around here have deeper furrowed non peeling bark, and is much softer cutting. This log has been sitting for a couple weeks so the cut ends have yellowed quite a bit from the sun. Also it has some mineral stain in it as well .The higher up branches have the smooth bark that's more common to the smaller hard sugar maples. Plus with when I bucked the ends its much harder then a soft maple, I had a brand new chain on and the saw didn't like it one bit.... and this guys getting milled into big old 9/4 slabs, the smaller logs are going to be 4 and 8/4 lumber and also will cut a couple 16/4 slabs down into 4x4's. The higher up limbs have some cool staining in them, almost purple in the heartwood. 

I cut this chunk yesterday and took the picture today so the wood had a chance to discolor from sitting in the sun all day so it doesn't show the color very well but you get the idea

http://i178.Rule #2/albums/w249/jimmyjames1981/IMG_20130404_134432_381_zps1a397d71.jpg


----------

